# Je cherche un tuto complet et précis pour augmenter ma capacité icloud gratuitement (si possible)



## Imperatrice Sissi (2 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Mon iCloud est plein (depuis longtemps et "comme tout le monde").
Je cherche une solution parmi :


*Solution 1*
Acheter de l'espace (à partire de 12€/an)
Moi je n'aime pas payer. En plus j'ai eu 3 iphones, 3 ipad et 3 macbook dans ma vie (c'est mon chiffre préféré  mais je n'ai jamais eu que 5Gb et ça me gonfle de payer pour plus alors que je ne trouve pas ça normal.

*Solution 2*
Augmenter gratuitement la capacité.
J'ai cherché sur le net et il semble y avoir des tutos mais c'est en anglais et ça à l'air compliqué. Je suis aussi souvent tombé sur des pages ayant plusieurs années d'age donc je ne sais pas si c'est encore d'actualité.
Si vous connaissez un bon tuto récent et clair qui permet cela je vous serez reconnaissant de le le communiquer.

*Solution 3*
Attendre une promotion.
Je ne suis pas sur qu'Apple fasse ce genre de chose. En savez-vous quelque chose ?

*Solution 4*
Utiliser un autre cloud (drop box ou google drive)
Attention je ne veux pas "sauvegarder" mais bien "synchroniser". J'ai déjà drop box et drive pour d'autres utilisations mais je dois y mettre mes fichiers et les retirer manuellement.
Avec icloud la synchronisation est automatique. C'est ça que je recherche
Puis-je faire cela avec Dropbox ou Drive ?
Existe t'il un bon tuto ?
Simple, limpide, succinct mais complet et direct.

*Solution 5*
Manager mes données. C'est déjà fait (autant que je peut) mais je risque d'avoir besoin d'encore de la place pour une application qui utilise iCloud.


Ma demande est "basique" et, jusqu’à présent, je ne suis tombé que sur de petits tuto "obscures", imprécis et incomplets. Peut être existe t'il un lieu où tout cela est traité de manière complète et exhaustive.

C'est ça que je cherche et si vous connaissez l'existence d'un tel site merci de me le communiquer.


----------



## Imperatrice Sissi (3 Mai 2021)

*Solution 1*
_Acheter de l'espace (à partir de 12€/an)_
Je risque d’en être réduit à ça

*Solution 2*
_Augmenter gratuitement la capacité._
Non il n’y a rien de sérieux dans ce sens. 

*Solution 3*
_Attendre une promotion._
Rien non plus.
Les derniers Black Friday Apple offrait un « bon d’achat » jusqu’à 200 € pour l’achat d’un appareil. Ce bon fonctionne aussi pour payer son abonnement cloud. Le Black Friday c’est loin et il faut acheter quelque chose. Bref à l’occasion oui mais ne comptons pas dessus.
Apple à fait des « offres » gratuites aussi 200Go pour les étudiants (il faut un numéro spécial délivré par l’établissement) ou pendant 2 mois aux US. Donc rien qui ne me concerne.
Bref je n’ai rein trouvé d’intéressant. Ah oui j’ai 3% de cashback sur igraal  (Donc des centimes et je ne suis même pas sur que ça soit valable pour un abonnement iCloud)
Donc je le répète : rien, nada, le désert

*Solution 4*
_Utiliser un autre cloud (drop box ou google drive)_
Rien non plus. Beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de tutos pour faire du cloud « traditionnel » mais pas de la synchro comme iCloud le permet.
Ces tutos, finalement, polluent un peu le web avec de fausses promesses (beaucoup sont « équivoque » dans leur titre).

Je n’ai trouvé aucun site qui regroupe les informations et qui soit précis sur ces modes opératoires. Je ne trouve que des « mini tuto » en français ou en anglais, récents ou datés, souvent incomplet et imprécis. Bref les informations sont répartis un peu partout sur la toile et c'est un travail titanesque que de les réunir et d’en faire le tri.

Encore une fois et à titre de bouteille à la mer si vous connaissez un site un peu « sérieux » sur le sujet n’hésitez pas à m’en faire part.

(Même si du temps à passer. C’est toujours une bonne chose à connaître).


----------



## edenpulse (3 Mai 2021)

*Solution 1 : *c'est la seule solution.
*Solution 2 : *ça n'existe simplement pas (et n'as jamais existé)
*Solution 3 : *Apple ne fait pas de promotion sur le stockage iCloud et n'en a jamais fait
*Solution 4 : *Aucun autre service cloud ne permet d'avoir les mêmes synchro qu'iCloud, par contre, tu peux utiliser Dropbox par exemple ou Amazon Photos / Google Photos pour synchro tes images, mais ça reste payant.


----------



## edenpulse (3 Mai 2021)

Imperatrice Sissi a dit:


> Moi je n'aime pas payer. En plus j'ai eu 3 iphones, 3 ipad et 3 macbook dans ma vie (c'est mon chiffre préféré  mais je n'ai jamais eu que 5Gb et ça me gonfle de payer pour plus alors que je ne trouve pas ça normal


Personne aime payer ahah. 
Pourquoi tu ne trouves pas ça normal? Le stockage ça coute des sous, les serveurs c'est pas gratuit à faire tourner non plus. C'est un service comme un autre, ça se paye. Et personne t'y obliges hein. A toi de voir


----------



## Imperatrice Sissi (3 Mai 2021)

Salut,




> Solution 2 : ça n'existe simplement pas (et n'as jamais existé)
> Solution 3 : Apple ne fait pas de promotion sur le stockage iCloud et n'en a jamais fait


En l’occurrence si comme je l'ai précisé mais c'est vrais que ce n'est pas la tendance d'Apple mais on ne peut pas vraiment dire "jamais" non plus. C'est excessif.
*
Black Friday 2019 :*








						Apple fait son Black Friday en France jusqu'à ce soir
					

Le Black Friday d'Apple est arrivé en France après un départ de l'Océanie où l'on a pu voir le détail des offres. L'opération va durer jusqu'au lundi 2 décembre inclus, sur le site comme dans les boutiques Apple Store. Les choses sont simples, si vous achetez l'un des produits de la sélection...




					www.macg.co
				




*Offre pour les étudiants :*








						iCloud : 200 Go gratuits pour les étudiants, mais...
					

À l'occasion de sa conférence spéciale consacrée au monde de l'éducation, Apple a fait une annonce qui n'est pas passée inaperçue auprès des étudiants : le stockage gratuit sur iCloud pour les écoles va passer de 5 Go à 200 Go (au lieu de 2,99 € par mois normalement). C'est une...




					consomac.fr
				




Mais bon c'est un détail.



> Solution 4 : Aucun autre service cloud ne permet d'avoir les mêmes synchro qu'iCloud, par contre, tu peux utiliser Dropbox par exemple ou Amazon Photos / Google Photos pour synchro tes images, mais ça reste payant.



C'est intéressant. Donc je peut faire vraiment de la synchro "automatique" sans avoir besoin de poser moi même les fichier dans le cloud ?
Bon en l’occurrence je ne synchronise pas mes photos. Quand j'ai besoin des photos prise avec mon iphone (par exemple) je les transferts tout simplement. Sinon ça prends trop de place et puis ce n'est pas un service indispensable pour moi. Donc ce n'est pas quelque chose qui va changer mon problème mais c'est toujours intéressant à savoir.



> Personne aime payer ahah.
> Pourquoi tu ne trouves pas ça normal? Le stockage ça coute des sous, les serveurs c'est pas gratuit à faire tourner non plus. C'est un service comme un autre, ça se paye. Et personne t'y obliges hein. A toi de voir



Lol. Ta réponse est aussi banal que ma remarque le fameux "personne ne t'oblige" ou le tout aussi connu "tout travail (ou tout service) mérite salaire" (et ses variantes "ça coûte des sous, c'est pas gratuit"). Je ne pense pas que ce soit un débat intéressant je cherche juste la meilleure solution au prix le plus bas. Rien que de très logique. 

Après la gratuité des 5Gb est lié au compte et non au nombre appareille. Que tu ai dépensé pour 300 € chez Apple ou 50 000 € que tu ais 1 ou 30 appareils c'est pareil. 1 compte = 5Gb gratuit. Donc ce n'est que une question d'argent. Mais bon, ce n'est pas intéressant d'en débattre. C'est un sujet éculé et stérile.


----------



## ericse (3 Mai 2021)

Imperatrice Sissi a dit:


> Encore une fois et à titre de bouteille à la mer si vous connaissez un site un peu « sérieux » sur le sujet n’hésitez pas à m’en faire part.


Bonjour,
Solution 1 :   (perso j'inclus le prix d'iCloud dans mon budget iPhone, et ça me coute bien moins cher que l'abo 5G)
Solution 2 :  
Solution 3 :  
Solution 4 : Ça dépend surtout des données tu souhaites synchroniser : pas les photos donc, sans doutes pas les fichiers puisque ça tous les Clouds le font, donc que reste il ?


----------



## kiki34420 (22 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Personne aime payer ahah.
> Pourquoi tu ne trouves pas ça normal? Le stockage ça coute des sous, les serveurs c'est pas gratuit à faire tourner non plus. C'est un service comme un autre, ça se paye. Et personne t'y obliges hein. A toi de voir


Ben oui, si ton patron a la fin du mois te paye pas tu seras pas content, n’est ce pas ? Ben c’est pareil


----------

